

Amazon.com Says It Will Open App Store to Rival Google’s - atrevisan
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2011-03-01/amazon-com-says-it-will-open-app-store-to-rival-google-s.html

======
atrevisan
Let's hope that the Amazon App Store improves upon the horrendous
searchability of the Android Market.

